
Microsoft's 'China problem' means IE6 lives on - revorad
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9199519/Microsoft_s_China_problem_means_IE6_lives_on
======
revorad
According to this article, nearly half of China still uses IE6. Does anyone
know if that's true? Any other sources or studies?

------
bigwally
Half of the internet population in China use internet cafes.

The internet cafes in China come fitted with XP and IE6. They do something of
a reinstall/refresh every restart.

It isn't helped by the fact that downloading chrome/firefox takes quite some
time as the server is located outside of the country.

